# Nintendo to post lowered sales forecast as Wii U falters



## Qtis (Jan 30, 2013)

High expectations for the Wii U sales has led Nintendo to believe it will make an operating profit of roughly $130 million during this fiscal year. Due to unexpectedly low sales of the Wii successor, the operating profit has turned to a loss of roughly $220 million in its core business.

EDIT: Nintendo expects to have a positive net income of ~$160 due to depreciation of the Yen among other things, but the core sections are expected to still be making operating loss.



> Nintendo lowered its sales forecast for the Wii U, launched in the U.S. in November, to 4 million consoles by the end of March from a pre-launch estimate of 5.5 million, and cut the sales outlook for its handheld 3DS by 2.5 million machines to 15 million.
> 
> As Nintendo's hardware business suffers, software sales are also dragging. The company slashed the annual sales forecast of Wii U software by 33 percent to 24 million units and that of 3DS software by 29 percent to 70 million units.


 



Source via Reuters



Source via Eurogamer

Thoughts? Was this really unexpected or was Nintendo too optimistic? Personally I think this is not really surprising due to many factors including the change in gaming (tablets, Phones, etc), but I do expect Nintendo to start making operating profit during the next year or so. Same problems seem to be happening for Sony and Microsoft.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 30, 2013)

I think it's a sign of the times, as in the the financial situation all countries are now in, people are either more cautious with their money or they haven't got that surplus of money now.


----------



## smurgburglar (Jan 30, 2013)

I am unsurprised; my interest in Nintendo has been dwindling ever since I got a 360. Following skyward sword and other m fans would be do right to be cautious when it comes to jumping back in until a more promising entry for their bigger franchises.


----------



## indask8 (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think its the main reason, but seeing how Nintendo released the WiiU with a buggy rushed firmware (no, the 2.0 version doesn't fix everything) and they said the next update will be release in spring (when that kind of issue should be fixed within a week if you're a SERIOUS company).

They get what they deserved, they're 100% responsible of the situation.

And that's sad because I like my WiiU.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2013)

Who would have thunk it? Releasing last year's games on a new console. Maybe a ZELDA game might save it.


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Jan 30, 2013)

-


----------



## emigre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did anyone mention Nintendo are doomed yet? Cuz they are doomed.


----------



## ReBirFh (Jan 30, 2013)

Nintendo was too optimistic, for a long time Nintendo has been depending on Mario to sell (not for the lack of big franchises on it's belt) it failed to migrate Wii owners to WiiU and failed to get the "Hardcore" crowd because they already had the games they wanted on the othe other consoles.


----------



## Gnargle (Jan 30, 2013)

What? No, Nintendo are back to making a profit: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...s-console-having-a-negative-impact-on-profits

'"Owing to the fact that the Wii U hardware sales have a negative impact on Nintendo's profits, the operating loss was 5.8 billion yen," Nintendo said. "As a result of exchange gains totaling 22.2 billion yen due to the depreciation of the yen at the end of calendar year 2012, however, ordinary income was 22.7 billion yen and net income was 14.5 billion yen."'


----------



## Valwin (Jan 30, 2013)

Such things are to be expected.

There are no games releases for January and February; that is why they did that last Nintendo direct to show the games, something they didn't do since its release.


Like all past consoles you have to wait a year to know, come holiday 2013 we will know if it counts as a flop or not.

For example take the vita holiday 2012, there we found out it flopped and is dead but it took a year to be sure.

 also sales topic o boy


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 30, 2013)

It's too early for the WiiU to make a profit. Give it some time and the money will rise, but I agree that Nintendo was too optimistic with their numbers.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 30, 2013)

Valwin said:


> also sales topic o boy


Not a sales topic, a financial topic. There is a difference in reporting how much x sold versus how a company is doing on the long run. If operating profit is a loss, it's not a good sign on the long run.

While Nintendo expects a profit for the year, it's not due to its own operations. Instead, the Japanese government's measures to affect the price of the yen and "clever accounting by Nintendo" saved Nintendo's total profit.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 30, 2013)

Well that's what you get for releasing it with NO games. I won't be getting one 'till at least Windwaker HD or unless X comes out before it; they're the ONLY 2 games I'm interested in ATM (new zelda is still a while away).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 30, 2013)

Valwin said:


> also sales topic o boy


 
IRONY.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 30, 2013)

"From KING of the block to teatray and dildo-like controllers:  Whut up with dat, Big N?"

(Just a working title, mind...)


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

This thread sucks. why was mine deleted. They made profit, not a loss.
Need to close this misleading thread.

They have posted a 160M net profit.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> This thread sucks. why was mine deleted. They made profit, not a loss.
> Need to close this misleading thread.
> 
> They have posted a 160M net profit.


It's not misleading.. Read the financial report. Nintendo made overall profit, but has an operating loss. In other words it's core features (software and hardware) are making a loss, while the company as a whole is making a profit not due to market performance, but financial performance in other sections.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> This thread sucks. why was mine deleted. They made profit, not a loss.
> Need to close this misleading thread.
> 
> They have posted a 160M net profit.


 
But compared to their sales forecast it's a significant loss.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

Qtis said:


> It's not misleading.. Read the financial report. Nintendo made net profit, but has an operating loss. In other words it's core features (software and hardware) are making a loss, while the company as a whole is making a profit not due to market performance, but financial performance in other sections.


At least expand your news. like post sales of other Nintendo consoles, state net profit in your title.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 30, 2013)

Qtis said:


> It's not misleading.. Read the financial report. Nintendo made net profit, but has an operating loss. In other words it's core features (software and hardware) are making a loss, while the company as a whole is making a profit not due to market performance, but financial performance in other sections.


this is a very misleading topic in fact i just read it and i am  surprise mods a letting you post this sales topic

god forbids  Valwin post one


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But compared to their sales forecast it's a significant loss.


It's a profit, do you not know how net profit works??? lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> It's a profit, do you not know how net profit works??? lol


 
Yes but it's a loss compared to what they expected. They lost out on their potential profit.

I made the title a lot more blunt however to avoid any confusion that they posted negatives.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yes but it's a loss compared to what they expected. They lost out on their potential profit.
> 
> I made the title a lot more blunt however to avoid any confusion that they posted negatives.


Much better.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Much better.


I just copied the source title, but as I read more info, it was already a bit too late. I'd have changed it if it was possible..


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think people will buy a new system which only had few games to play for some people those list isn't really attracting, even worse few titles also available on another platform, most people who played their games on consoles, why they should buy another consoles to play the same title.

They should start making a really good games just for WiiU asap.
Seriously... no one (at least people around me) give a damn about nintendo products.
if we talk about consoles it's either xbox or playstation


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Jan 30, 2013)

I think they were expecting a bit to much for a console to just be released and sell extremely well with a poor library than what is currently on the market.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 30, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yes but it's a loss compared to what they expected. They lost out on their potential profit.
> 
> I made the title a lot more blunt however to avoid any confusion that they posted negatives.


 

Here we go again......is the glass half full or half empty ?
I bet in Guild's book Nintendo's glass is half empty while the competition has it half full.....but what do I know ? 

Seriously though, that's a kind of double negative or whatever the hell is called.
The truth is, they made a profit, but not quite as much as they hoped for in their financial forecast.

So they really didn't lose anything, the profit is still there.......is just _less profit_ then expected


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

This is the first time Nintendo will be posting profit in a long time. Why are people so negative, if they post another loss then it's very worrying. Unlike last time it was actual loss, this is profit for them in some time. 

Anyhow 3DS reaching 30 Million good going in less than two years for a handheld that was regarded as doomed while its competitor is barely over the 3 Million mark in a year and Wii about to pass 100 Million mark. Cool


----------



## Issac (Jan 30, 2013)

A 3D mario or Zelda game would've bumped sales this early. Now it's just not enough exciting games for such an expensive console for it to sell all that well this early. The Wii launched with Zelda... and Galaxy wasn't that late either, right? And it also came with Wii Sports, which a lot of causal people really enjoyed. 
Nintendo Land just doesn't have the same pick up and play appeal as the sports games had. 

Oh well, still early, and it'll pick up I'm sure.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2013)

It's a tough climate to release a console; while $300-350 may be a reasonable price, it's still just too steep for a lot of people. Not to mention, the Wii U's library is pretty weak so far; as it builds over the coming year, I'm sure interest will increase. A few great titles may be all it takes to convince people to take the plunge on the system. They probably aimed a bit too high, but they might've been hoping they could catch lightning in a bottle twice. This is still a respectable enough profit.

With that being said, NINTENDO IS DOOMED! NINTENDON'T HAVE A CHANCE! SAY GOODBYE TO THE WII USELESS! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 30, 2013)

I find it hilarious that a few members here do not digest the word *'loss' *well. XD
It merely means that theydidn't make as much money as they expected. So yes, it is a loss.
That's doesn't mean Nintendo is doomed though. In fact, far from it. It's only the beginning of the wiiU and IIRC it also happened around the time the 3DS was released.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Jan 30, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> I find it hilarious that a few members here do not digest the word *'loss' *well. XD
> It merely means that theydidn't make as much money as they expected. So yes, it is a loss.
> That's doesn't mean Nintendo is doomed though. In fact, far from it. It's only the beginning of the wiiU and IIRC it also happened around the time the 3DS was released.


Don't all consoles have a bad launch because they have to also compete with the last gen but then pick up in a few years with the increasing library.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

_A negative topic about Sony/Microsoft: "Yay!", "Well, duh!", "Shouldn't have copied Nintendo!", "LOL VITANIC!", "Serves them right!", "This is fair and just"_
_A negative topic about Nintendo: "NO! IT'S NOT TRUE, YOU'RE LYING!", "RARARA WHO CARES ABOUT SALES!?!", ""Nintendo is Doomed" trolls conspire againts us!", "They'll do well, I believe in them, I BELIEVE!", "They DID make a profit, I swear!" *insert tears*_

_;O;_

Stay classy, GBATemp. And for the record, sales topics are meh. In general.



heartgold said:


> This thread sucks. why was mine deleted. They made profit, not a loss.
> Need to close this misleading thread.
> 
> They have posted a 160M net profit.


Yours was closed because it was about the same thing, except walls of text are not very informative - you follow the source link to read a wall of text, when reading news, you expect a short and pleasant article.



Valwin said:


> this is a very misleading topic in fact i just read it and i am surprise mods a letting you post this sales topic
> 
> god forbids Valwin post one


You... you are unable to write an article that doesn't include flamebait and bias. We've been through this.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Don't all consoles have a bad launch because they have to also compete with the last gen but then pick up in a few years with the increasing library.


No shit Sherlock, That's exactly what I'm saying. XD



Foxi4 said:


> _A negative topic about Sony/Microsoft:_ "Yay!", "Well, duh!", "Shouldn't have copied Nintendo!", "LOL VITANIC!", "Serves them right!", "This is fair and just"
> *A negative topic about Nintendo: "NO! IT'S NOT TRUE, YOU'RE LYING!", "RARARA WHO CARES ABOUT SALES!?!", ""Nintendo is Doomed" trolls conspire againts us!", "They'll do well, I believe in them, I BELIEVE!", "They DID make a profit, I swear!" *insert tears**


ALWAYS!!!! It's always this way here. It's so funny.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 30, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> Seriously though, that's a kind of double negative or whatever the hell is called.
> The truth is, they made a profit, but not quite as much as they hoped for in their financial forecast.
> 
> So they really didn't lose anything, the profit is still there.......is just _less profit_ then expected


 
This is quite an interesting dilemma in more than one way. While Nintendo has a positive net income (below the bottom line, which includes all transactions, ie. money made with exchange rates, etc), the company has an operating loss of $220 million (making hardware and software costs more than the revenue from them). While this may seem like it doesn't matter since the company did get income, the income didn't come from the place it should have come from (software and hardware generated revenue).

Also this is expected revenues, it's not final. Still, just like any company, lowering sales expectations by around 20% is generally not good. The biggest problem I see here is what will happen in the future in regards to the operating profit. Depreciation of the yen can't be done multiple times or Japan will have more problems due to other countries doing the same and making the process pretty much moot (it's also debatable that China has been doing this for years according to the US among others). 

The same situation can be seen in quite a few financial statements during the last few months. Nokia for example had a positive year, but it wasn't due to its core functions (phones), but instead the networking part NSN (Nokia Siemens Network). Just like Nintendo, it's profit, but not from where profit should be made.


----------



## McHaggis (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You... you are unable to write an article that doesn't include flamebait and bias. We've been through this.


Yeah, but in all fairness, Valwin's flamebait topics are usually a good laugh for the people who don't bite.

On topic, I don't particularly think there's anything to worry about. Sales of the Wii U will probably pick up at some point and, if they don't, it will most likely be just another Gamecube ― a console with some great games that was great to own. A lot of people seem to be waiting for the competing next gen consoles to be released (or at least more info) until they make a solid decision on which to buy. I think, by that time, Nintendo will probably be able to drop the price of the Wii U to increase its appeal a bit more. That's one of the benefits of having at least a year's head start.


----------



## Flame (Jan 30, 2013)

It's still early days for both the consoles of this gen, things will pick up.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 30, 2013)

Flame said:


> It's still early days for both the consoles of this gen, things will pick up.



Both? Surely if we were just doing home consoles it would be the one and if we were doing handhelds as well it would probably be "all three"?

The wii failed to capture my attention in any big way and the wii u seems best summed up as "more of the same but now also a PS360". That is not to say I will not get one second hand a couple of years down the line but that is not good for a company who made games I often purchased blindly.

That is still somewhat off topic though so I shall probably leave it at interesting analysis/breakdown.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> This thread sucks. why was mine deleted. They made profit, not a loss.
> Need to close this misleading thread.
> 
> They have posted a 160M net profit.


 
Your fanboy is showing


----------



## Flame (Jan 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Both? Surely if we were just doing home consoles it would be the one and if we were doing handhelds as well it would probably be "all three"?


 
I meant the 3DS and the wiiU. It's early days for them.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 30, 2013)

This thread is messed up. All I can gather is that Nintendo overestimated. That is all. There is no 'loss' here whatsoever.

You might as well post that the Met Office got the weather prediction wrong for today according to their forecast 2 weeks ago.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> This thread is messed up. All I can gather is that Nintendo overestimated. That is all. There is no 'loss' here whatsoever.
> 
> You might as well post that the Met Office got the weather prediction wrong for today according to their forecast 2 weeks ago.



Trouble is in business world missing your estimates by such a large amount (either way but especially under) has all sorts of nasty problems it can cause when it comes to people giving you loans (or the terms thereof), the prices you pay for parts, the attitudes of investing in people that will do things for your platforms (we are a new developer developing solely for the wii u platform- probably would see a response of on your bike depending) and it goes on and on.


----------



## AudibleAdvent (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the WiiU is the culprit to their dwindling sales.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2013)

This thread is pathetic and illustrates exactly why I don't discuss sales on GBAtemp any more.

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 30, 2013)

soulx said:


> This thread is pathetic and illustrates exactly why I don't discuss sales on GBAtemp any more.
> 
> I'll just leave this here.



This is not so much sales as business* and thus far (once we got things back on topic) we seem to have had a halfway nice discussion, similarly not doing sales is something of a site wide policy of sorts unless it is actually notable one way or another.

*sales are part of business but far from the whole picture and anything that looks at said whole picture is somewhat more encouraged.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> This is not so much sales as business* and thus far (once we got things back on topic) we seem to have had a halfway nice discussion, similarly not doing sales is something of a site wide policy of sorts unless it is actually notable one way or another.
> 
> *sales are part of business but far from the whole picture and anything that looks at said whole picture is somewhat more encouraged.


Indeed I have to admit that the original formatting of my OP was f'd a bit. Hopefully it's now a bit more clear (my idea was not really about the sales as it was about the financial and business situation of Nintendo (info from Nintendo themselves instead of speculation from VGACharts or whatnot)).

Sales are a main part of a company's revenue, but they alone tell nothing in terms of if a company is profitable or not. Running a company at an operational loss on the long run is very dangerous, but a short term operational loss can be taken care off with multiple ways (like in this case, transactions and the depreciation saved quite a bit).


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 30, 2013)

I expect sales of the Wii-U to pick up quite a bit once the next consoles from Sony and Microsoft launch, with all the features they are supposedly packing in.
The Wii-U is going to look like a bargain...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

soulx said:


> This thread is pathetic and illustrates exactly why I don't discuss sales on GBAtemp any more.
> 
> I'll just leave this here.


I'll agree with you to the extent that sales threads are useless - the gross majority of users here don't invest in the stock market so that kind of news isn't really relevant to us.

They're _"interesting tidbits"_ for us, not really _"news proper"_.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'll agree with you to the extent that sales threads are useless - the gross majority of users here don't invest in the stock market so that kind of news isn't really relevant to us.
> 
> They're _"interesting tidbits"_ for us, not really _"news proper"_.


I just mean that sales threads on GBAtemp are pointless. Sales that are just average are proclaimed as "HORRIFIC" and other hyperbolic terms while goods sales result in massive circle-wanking.

Sales are still very relevant to us. In fact, there's a wonderful post on another forum that I'll quote here about this.



> If you feel sales don't matter at all, please never complain about any of the following things on the forum again:
> 
> -Lack of game localization.
> -Homogenization of game design.
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

soulx said:


> Sales are still very relevant to us. In fact, there's a wonderful post on another forum that I'll quote here about this.


_No, no, no_ - sales are relevant to _publishers and hardware manufacturers_, not _us._ We are the customers, we are supposed to _generate sales_, not analyze them. Being familiar with sales figures does not influence any of those.

If you don't have a given company's stock, sales figures do not influence your life as a gamer at all - they're merely a good reason to circle-wank.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 30, 2013)

Qtis said:


> This is quite an interesting dilemma in more than one way. While Nintendo has a positive net income (below the bottom line, which includes all transactions, ie. money made with exchange rates, etc), the company has an operating loss of $220 million (making hardware and software costs more than the revenue from them). While this may seem like it doesn't matter since the company did get income, the income didn't come from the place it should have come from (software and hardware generated revenue).
> 
> Also this is expected revenues, it's not final. Still, just like any company, lowering sales expectations by around 20% is generally not good. The biggest problem I see here is what will happen in the future in regards to the operating profit. Depreciation of the yen can't be done multiple times or Japan will have more problems due to other countries doing the same and making the process pretty much moot (it's also debatable that China has been doing this for years according to the US among others).
> 
> The same situation can be seen in quite a few financial statements during the last few months. Nokia for example had a positive year, but it wasn't due to its core functions (phones), but instead the networking part NSN (Nokia Siemens Network). Just like Nintendo, it's profit, but not from where profit should be made.


 
they made a profit  some people dint believe your misleading tittle and actually read the source  it seems


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, I'm a _mature_ gamer ( meaning I'm old ), and I didn't buy a Wii U _yet_, but I'm definitely keeping an eye on it ( ergo why I post in such topics ).
I'm in no rush by all means, I'm just waiting for the right games to come along I guess ( New Metroid ? Brand new Zelda which doesn't mess up too much with the original ) or even high quality ports with improved controls or touch screen items selection and maps.

So yeah, I'll get one eventually, after all I owned every Nintendo console to date ( minus the VB and some obscure Japan only model ) , and even got my Wii on launch day at midnight by Toys 'R Us in NYC back in 2006.

But as pointed out the situation has changed; the economy, the 3rd party support, the handhelds getting better and better, tablets, smart phones, and even decently priced Laptops which can run pretty much anything ( included Dolphin ) , there are such so many way to play games out there, that I don't expect ANY system from ANY company to make a huge headline regarding sales NOW or in the FUTURE.

I'll laugh when the *competition* will release overpowered and overpriced systems that nobody will be willing to buy or develop for.
The market has just changed, we are very far from the SNES or even N64/PSX era when owning a console was pretty much the only way one could get quality games at home.

So yeah, considering all of the above, I guess _this glass is half full_ and Nintendo is doing mighty fine, and it clearly needs a little more time until a bigger user base is established and more and more original games will be developed for.

It's really too early to judge how successfully the Wii U will be during its life cycle, my 2 cents.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _No, no, no_ - sales are relevant to _publishers and hardware manufacturers_, not _us._ We are the customers, we are supposed to _generate sales_, not analyze them. Being familiar with sales figures does not influence any of those.


Sales *do* matter to us. Sales dictate whether a game you like will get a sequel, whether a platform you purchased will get third-party support, the future of a console that you might consider purchasing, whether a game in a franchise you enjoy will get localized...and all those other points on that massive list I just quoted.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> I'll laugh when the *competition* will release overpowered and overpriced systems that nobody will be willing to buy or develop for.


_Why?_

This is a problem this forum _(among other forums)_ has - laughing at another company's mishaps just because you're a member of a different fanbase. What do you gain from pointing and laughing at a company which products you're not interested in? There's being a fan and then there's a part of being a viscious fanbase - two different things.

We should all learn to be enthusiastic about gaming in general, guys.


soulx said:


> Sales *do* matter to us. Sales dictate whether a game you like will get a sequel, whether a platform you purchased will get third-party support, the future of a console that you might consider purchasing, whether a game in a franchise you enjoy will get localized...and all those other points on that massive list I just quoted.


You don't seem to get my point.

_Analyzing sales figures _is not relevant for gamers themselves, _it's relevant to the publishers and developers_. It doesn't matter if _we analyze figures or not_, what really matters is whether we _buy games and systems or not_. _Us buying stuff_ influences the market, _us talking about it_ doesn't. You're getting me now?

I'll use an analogy to make this approach simpler to understand...

You sorting out your garbage influences the environment, even if just _a little bit_, you posting on an internet forum that you care for the environment doesn't automatically improve it.

In the same way _you going out and buying a game_ improves the financial situation of a developer/publisher, but you _talking about the overall sales_ doesn't amount to _squat_.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Why?_
> 
> This is a problem this forum _(among other forums)_ has - laughing at another company's mishaps just because you're a member of a different fanbase. What do you gain from pointing and laughing at a company which products you're not interested in? There's being a fan and then there's a part of being a viscious fanbase - two different things.


 
is only natural to point out wrongs other company are making


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Valwin said:


> is only natural to point out wrong other companys are making


Discuss it? Yes. Point and laugh? Not so much. It doesn't amount to anything, it doesn't improve the situation, it just gives you a reason to gloat and feel good about yourself - for all the wrong reasons, too.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Analyzing sales figures _is not relevant for gamers themselves, _it's relevant to the publishers and developers_. It doesn't matter if _we analyze figures or not_, what really matters is whether we _buy games and systems or not_. _Us buying stuff_ influences the market, _us talking about it_ doesn't. You're getting me now?


By analyzing sales, we can figure out whether a console is a good investment, whether to expect a game to leave Japan and get localized in the West or whether a franchise you like will continue to get sequels. These are all important things for us gamers to know so we can make informed purchasing decisions.

Sales are very relevant to us and to pretend that they're not is ignorant.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Why?_
> 
> This is a problem this forum _(among other forums)_ has - laughing at another company's mishaps just because you're a member of a different fanbase. What do you gain from pointing and laughing at a company which products you're not interested in? There's being a fan and then there's a part of being a viscious fanbase - two different things.
> 
> We should all learn to be enthusiastic about gaming in general, guys.


Why ?
I'll tell you why.
Look at the VITA.
The more powerful a system is, the more expensive it will be to develop for,_it's a fact_,(look it up) and in order to make AAA games for it ( not counting indie ) companies will have to commit to huge investment and spend years in order to develop something that will _not disappoint_ the users.
Nowadays, developing AAA titles is too big of a gamble for anybody,why do you think we see more and more of the same ,COD or FIFA etc. every year ? Because they are established brands and will most likely sell millions because of the huge fan base.
The days when developers were taking risks working on new, fresh ( weird ) ideas are long gone......

That's why I'm convinced that the Wii U hits the right spot, by being slightly more powerful then last gen, and slightly raising the bar without raising the developing costs too much.
And it's also innovative in its own way ( because of the game pad ) and can potentially offer something new and worth wile ( we'll see about that  ).

Don't assume that everybody with a clear unbiased opinion is a fan boy ( because maybe it differs from yours ).
I'm 40 and I owned and played pretty much every console ( excluded the original Xbox ) and I loved them all, I'm just writing here regarding the Wii U because it's a Wii U topic.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Why?_
> 
> This is a problem this forum _(among other forums)_ has - laughing at another company's mishaps just because you're a member of a different fanbase. What do you gain from pointing and laughing at a company which products you're not interested in? There's being a fan and then there's a part of being a viscious fanbase - two different things.
> 
> We should all learn to be enthusiastic about gaming in general, guys.


 
But how can I justify my purchases if I don't laugh at the competition and call them poopy heads?

A lot of people don't understand that the "Console War" takes place in a global marketplace, not the playground.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

soulx said:


> By analyzing sales, we can figure out whether a console is a good investment, whether to expect a game to leave Japan and get localized in the West or whether a franchise you like will continue to get sequels. These are all important things for us gamers to know so we can make informed purchasing decisions.
> 
> Sales are very relevant to us and to pretend that they're not is ignorant.


I guess I'm from simpler times then.

When the new year rolls in, I think _"Hmm! I wonder what new games this year will bring, I'm excited!" _rather then _"Oh-ho, gotta log on Reuters to check the latest quarterly sales report, uh-huh!"_.

Talking about _video games and consoles _may have an influence on the market - positive reviews may entice gamers to buy given titles and in the long run generate a profit, negative reviews may create an opposite effect and generate a loss. _Staring at charts_ generates _nothing (outside of the usual circle-jerk or tears fountain of the parties involved)_. Sure, it helps in _speculating_ whether a sequel is likely or not, but that's only _speculating_ and believing otherwise is a mindset straight from Neogaf or other _Pretentiouslandia_ forums.

My case is simple - we should focus on _games proper_ because we're gamers, not investors. We're not stock market players, we're gamers.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Your fanboy is showing


The fuck? No. You have any idea how this thread was misleading in the first instance.

Fanboys don't own competitors console, they are dedicated to a particular brand. I infact have many consoles. So shutup.

My thread is better than this junk Foxi. I have more info.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> My thread is better than this junk Foxi. I have more info.


Dare I say, two or three sentences that encompass the general idea are better than a wall of info, really.  That's what you have Source links for - if someone's interested in reading the wall, they can follow them.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Dare I say, two or three sentences that encompass the general idea are better than a wall of info, really.  That's what you have Source links for - if someone's interested in reading the wall, they can follow them.


This doesn't give us the whole picture. This thread says lets just paste one part of it.

Mine have stats everyone can look into.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> This doesn't give us the whole picture. This thread says lets just paste one part of it.
> 
> Mine have stats everyone can look into.


See, this is the problem - you don't get the whole idea of a _"News Post"_ the way I get it. To me, it's supposed to be a short paragraph or two with a catchy headline - you're supposed to get the "gist" of it without even reading the Source links and if you're _interested enough_ to read the statistics, you follow the source links.

You're not writing an in-depth analysis - copy-paste is actually your worst enemy. When writing about news, _you_ are supposed to write a piece that conveys the news. Copy-pasting a massive chart doesn't make your post _good_, it does the exact opposite.

This thread also allows _anyone_ to dive right into the statistics - by following the Source links. It's just served in a better, more _"digestable"_ way.

To conclude, _*charts?*_
_*




*_


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> The fuck? No. You have any idea how this thread was misleading in the first instance.
> 
> Fanboys don't own competitors console, they are dedicated to a particular brand. I infact have many consoles. So shutup.
> 
> My thread is better than this junk Foxi. I have more info.


 
You're either embarrassed and butthurt over posting the exact same thing when it was already the first thread on the forum, or butthurt because fanboy.

Take your pick.

Your posts are making you look like a complete retard in this thread.  "O QQ MAH THREDS BTUR Y LOCK MEIN?!" it shares the same fucking info, yours just shines sunlight up Nintendo's ass, and this one is a more realistic portrayal of the news.


----------



## emigre (Jan 30, 2013)

And thus the Lord spoketh, "heartgold's suffering is thou a breakdown." Thus thou merry people went lol.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> See, this is a problem - you don't get the whole idea of a "News Post" the way I get it.* To me, it's supposed to be a short paragraph or two with a catchy headline - you're supposed to get the "gist" of it without even reading the Source links and if you're interested enough to read the statistics, you follow the source links.*
> 
> *You're not writing an in-depth analysis - copy-paste is actually your worst enemy. When writing news, you are supposed to write a piece that conveys the news. Copy-pasting a massive chart doesn't make your post good, it does the exact opposite.*
> 
> ...


Just a thought, that *IS* how a news post should be done. You actually learn that in school XD 
You're also supposed to be neutral, as in having no opinion when you make the gist of an article you're trying to convey.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> You're either embarrassed and butthurt over posting the exact same thing when it was already the first thread on the forum, or butthurt because fanboy.
> 
> Take your pick.
> 
> Your posts are making you look like a complete retard in this thread.  "O QQ MAH THREDS BTUR Y LOCK MEIN?!" it shares the same fucking info, yours just shines sunlight up Nintendo's ass, and this one is a more realistic portrayal of the news.


That doesn't explain why I'm a fanboy.... lol You clearly didn't see the mislesding title when that  post was made, when I posted and forced to change it by raising an issue.

Mine is better. End of. Goodbye


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Just a thought, that *IS* how a news post should be done. You actually learn that in school XD


That's besides the point, but yes... Essays 101. 


heartgold said:


> Mine is better. End of. Goodbye


Nobody's desecrating the graves of your elders - it's just basic criticism man. Keep it cool, this thread was here before yours, it's about the same thing and it's _"better"_ structure-wise, sorry.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2013)

lol, you guys take articles on a user submitted news section of a relatively unknown forum so seriously.

you aren't getting paid to do this, chill the fuck out.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's besides the point, but yes... Essays 101.


Indeed, but the problem is, it's supposed to be done while being neutral... And let's be honest here, very few members in GBAtemp actually does that. XD Which turns to circlewank, massive fanboyism war, and such. XD (Which also makes me laugh as hell).


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

soulx said:


> lol, you guys take articles on a user submitted news section of a relatively unknown forum so seriously.
> 
> you aren't getting paid to do this, chill the fuck out.


If you're going to do something, at least _do it the right way_ - that's all I'm saying. Read the description of this sub-forum, it's for submitting news articles which are reviewed by the staff and if they're good quality, they just may end up on the frontpage _(which DOES happen sometimes, happened to me once)._ Either do something well or don't do it at all.


----------



## emigre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Lord out of curiosith went to healtgold's closeth thread and proclaimed to his messager and the angels, "the thread of heartgold is well shit and thus a sinful manner of deliverinth the word of his lord newsth."


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's besides the point, but yes... Essays 101.
> Nobody's desecrating the graves of your elders - it's just basic criticism man. Keep it cool, this thread was here before yours, it's about the same thing and it's _"better"_ structure-wise, sorry.


People like to read only half the facts. Alright.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> People like to read only half the facts. Alright.


Not half the facts, _actual articles_. If someone's interested in the statistic, there _are_ links to be followed, man. Copy-pasting is not reporting, end of - says so in the rules of this section. I don't want to be mean, but c'mon.


			
				mthrnite said:
			
		

> Please summarize in your own words, the essence of the news you are reporting. Please read the stickies in this forum for a guide. Simply copying the entire source article verbatim is lazy, and tantamount to plagiarism.





			
				Another World said:
			
		

> I expect users to take a few minutes to write something in their own words. most of the internet is news which has been mirrored from other sources. let us try to act more professional than the next site by writing our own descriptions, and then link back to source posts for "more information."


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> People like to read only half the facts. Alright.


 
You just don't get it, do you?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> If you're going to do something, at least _do it the right way_ - that's all I'm saying. Read the description of this sub-forum, it's for submitting news articles which are reviewed by the staff and if they're good quality, they just may end up on the frontpage _(which DOES happen sometimes, happened to me once)._ Either do something well or don't do it at all.


Hooray, you got the reward of reaching the front page of a small internet forum and now get many meaningless internet karma (likes).

As long as a news article is coherent and gets the news across, I couldn't give a fuck as to whether it follows the rules of "writing a proper essay" and has a "good structure". Stop acting so elitist.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

soulx said:


> Hooray, you got the reward of reaching the front page of a small internet forum and now get many meaningless internet karma (likes).
> 
> As long as a news article is coherent and gets the news across, I couldn't give a fuck as to whether it follows the rules of "writing a proper essay" and has a "better structure". Stop acting so elitist.


I wasn't _gloating_, I was telling him _how the USN Business works_ - it's not a spot where we chit-chat randomly, it's where _we post news articles_ written _by us _that _we think are relevant_. You may not care, but the Staff here cares so _tough luck Johnny_. I'm not being elitist, I'm voicing out my _opinion._


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 30, 2013)

Who cares about the sales!
If you like it, buy it.
If you don't, don't buy it.
The only ones who care about the bad sales of the WiiU or PSVita are the fanboys of the opposite brand.

Like it matters if sales are low. It doesn't immediatly mean they are going to drop the system.
And what should the fanboys themselves care about it. They are still going to buy the games anyway.
This is just another 'Nintendo sucks'-thread in my eyes.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Not half the facts, _actual articles_. If someone's interested in the statistic, there _are_ links to be followed, man. Copy-pasting is not reporting, end of - says so in the rules of this section. I don't want to be mean, but c'mon.


I don't care. Sue me lol

It's getting the news across properly that matters with every detail.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 30, 2013)

Why the fuck are members here are so butthurt about how to post news? For god sake, it's criticism and not even a mean one. Staffs here are just asking to post news while respecting the guidelines of how to report news from an article. Is that shit so fricking hard to do?
If you don't like it, then just don't post news and only comment, simple as that.


----------



## Chary (Jan 30, 2013)

It's all a bunch of nay-sayers claiming the end of Nintendo. Just wait 'till they release games of their IP's. Then it'll be okay.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Why the fuck are members here are so butthurt about how to post news? For god sake, it's criticism and not even a mean one. Staffs here are just asking to post news while respecting the guidelines of how to report news from an article. Is that shit so fricking hard to do?


 






*'Nough Said.*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 30, 2013)

- Every console always flops at the beginning. Not everything sales right away.
- Only a few months old and people are already saying it's doo... oh nvm, they've been saying that forever.
- Lack of games is a big focus. And Nintendo has acknowledged that.
- I'd say wait until E3 then we'll start seeing an increase in sales. They already showed off some stuff in the Direct, and just the other day when I was in EB, 4 people came in and bought a WiiU and they were all talking about Wind Waker, and XenoGears or whatever it will be called.

I'm not going to lie. I love my WiiU, I'm having a lot of fun with the console that I didn't on the Wii (I explained this because of the way our living room is set up). That and the games are just, I feel, higher quality. I'm having a blast with Sonic and All-Stars, I had an immensely fun time with ZombiU, I loved how New Super Mario Bros. U was actually difficult and felt like a fresh NSMB game compared to the others. Nintendo Land is frickin fantastic, and I have games I've bought on the eShop.

But all that aside, I can see why people are saying there isn't a whole lot of appeal yet when there are hardly any games. I love Nintendo Land for that reason, I feel like Nintendo totally revolutionized local  gaming by allowing 5 people to play a game together. And when you play games like Nintendo Land with a bunch of friends, just having a few drinks, it makes for an unbelievable good time.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Not half the facts, _actual articles_. If someone's interested in the statistic, there _are_ links to be followed, man. Copy-pasting is not reporting, end of - says so in the rules of this section. I don't want to be mean, but c'mon.


we need a rule about misleading  titles like op just did


----------



## Qtis (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> That doesn't explain why I'm a fanboy.... lol You clearly didn't see the mislesding title when that post was made, when I posted and forced to change it by raising an issue.
> 
> Mine is better. End of. Goodbye


Did you even try to read that wall of text you posted that didn't have even that much formatting that the Neogaf post had? I had to look at the original post in another forum to make out what was sold, where and when. It made the OP kinda moot 

Also the title was directly from a story by frigging REUTERS! I don't really like to link to some thread post in forum X when there are other options available. Also the original source was posted right after the Nintendo release and there wasn't that much more info available. Sure I could go digging deeper (like adding the other source, which I added quite quickly to depict the whole situation as a company), but I'd expect people to read the article, which had the original title of this thread. Also as changing thread titles is not possible by others than the forum moderators, I can't imagine how I could have changed the situation in the first place after the original post (on top of that my Uni WiFi seemed to stop working for pretty much the whole lecture due to a fried router). Also if a topic is in existence in one way or the other with better formatting, why would a new topic be needed in the first place?

Also as English isn't my original spoken language like it is for many others on this forum, I can see that something I find irrelevant on a topic may be the only thing another person sees. If something is possibly wrong in a thread or topic, I'd rather tell the OP or report the thread for a title change instead of ranting on and on about a post that had basically the same info. At least I tried to make a good USN post according to the guidelines suggested by the staff. It may take a while to get used to all the new forum system and tags, but I would prefer to learn than post copy-pasted articles. If I want to read the original post with probably better overall formatting and readability not to mention possible copyright related issues, why would I even bother with reading the thread?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 30, 2013)

Valwin said:


> we need a rule about misleading titles like op just did


we need a rule about butthertedness like Valwin just did
As op said, the original title was copied from the source...  And it has been changed...  Chill the fuck out...  Gosh...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Qtis said:


> _*snip*_


This is the danger of actually reporting stuff - when you write the piece, it's your findings and your words - you're responsible for your work. When you copy-paste a chart that's barely readable, you can always say _"'Amma just copy-pasting that stuff from HERE <--- insert link". _I don't see a problem with the post from the linguistic side of things and the thread title was corrected, so all is well.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 30, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> I don't think people will buy a new system which only had few games to play for some people those list isn't really attracting, even worse few titles also available on another platform, most people who played their games on consoles, why they should buy another consoles to play the same title.
> 
> They should start making a really good games just for WiiU asap.
> Seriously... no one (at least people around me) give a damn about nintendo products.
> if we talk about consoles it's either xbox or playstation


 
That's how it works in a lot of places sadly. Everybody sees Nintendo as being for fags or too kiddy or for people who can't afford real consoles. Even though they grew up with Nintendo themselves, they've decided "well, Billy is playing Xbox, so I will too" and hate on them for no reason. But what they fail to realize is that the way they're thinking, they've killed off part of the inner child which is quite sad to be honest. They'll never be able to see fun in the smaller things in life. It's the equivalent of someone not liking Indie games because it isn't by a big name publisher that spent millions of dollars in production.

That and they also fail to realize one of the best ways to get a woman is to play Nintendo with her :3


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That's how it works in a lot of places sadly. Everybody sees Nintendo as being for fags or too kiddy or for people who can't afford real consoles. Even though they grew up with Nintendo themselves, they've decided "well, Billy is playing Xbox, so I will too" and hate on them for no reason. But what they fail to realize is that the way they're thinking, they've killed off part of the inner child which is quite sad to be honest. They'll never be able to see fun in the smaller things in life. It's the equivalent of someone not liking Indie games because it isn't by a big name publisher that spent millions of dollars in production.
> 
> That and they also fail to realize one of the best ways to get a woman is to play Nintendo with her :3


 
That poor, poor Strawman.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> This is the danger of actually reporting stuff - when you write the piece, it's your findings and your words - you're responsible for your work.


Actually this is one of the reasons I rarely post news in the USN section. Trying to be unbiased and writing according to the spirit of the original source (especially on certain topics) is actually quite hard in this time and age where multiple sources produce pretty much the same info, but have a bigger emphasis on one thing more than another..


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Actually this is one of the reasons I rarely post news in the USN section. Trying to be unbiased and writing according to the spirit of the original source (especially on certain topics) is actually quite hard in this time and age where multiple sources produce pretty much the same info, but have a bigger emphasis on one thing more than another..


There's nothing wrong in adding your personal insight at the end of your article - in fact, it's quite essential as long as you state that this is _your_ opinion and it's not there just for the sake of causing a flamewar. Like I said, chill - your work is well-written, even if short.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> There's nothing wrong in adding your personal insight at the end of your article - in fact, it's quite essential as long as you state that this is _your_ opinion and it's not there just for the sake of causing a flamewar. Like I said, chill - your work is well-written, even if short.


actually in gbatemp you cant do that is a unwritten rule  no opinion in news  no matter if they are true


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

Dear OP, your thread was based on a source before Nintendo posted the results. There is no actual loss, it was based  on poor Wii U sales, again another prediction by the source. Due to weaken yen they made profit. Your orginal title was misleading due to your source.

Now remember their expectations were 130M profit, yet they made more than that like 160M.

The thread title is still misleading, they have exceeded their sales forecast, they are not in any loss.

There is no loss, those were based on poor Wii U sales, but the yen took care of it.

End of the day Nintendo posted a higher net profit than they estimated.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Valwin said:


> we need a rule about misleading titles like op just did


Opinion =/= Flamebait. I've proven that a few months back when _I _posted a sales thread which _miraculously _didn't turn into a mud-throwing competition just to prove a point.


----------



## WhoRuJudge (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not gonna buy a 3DS or a WiiU UNTIL the prices fall much, much more. I will sit at previous generation until it is more affordable to me.
Other people may be in the same boat, just waiting for a better price drop.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 30, 2013)

WhoRuJudge said:


> I'm not gonna buy a 3DS or a WiiU UNTIL the prices fall much, much more. I will sit at previous generation until it is more affordable to me.
> Other people may be in the same boat, just waiting for a better price drop.


il guess you have to wait till the next gen Nintendo handheld  hits cuz this thing is not lowering anymore or buy a use 3DS


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

People don't understand, mods don't have a clue. The title is still misleading.

Thread should be 'Nintendo's net profit beyond anyone's expectation due to weak yen'

There is no loss to post. Damn that's why I'm behaving like this. Noone stops to think.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> People don't understand, mods don't have a clue. The title is still misleading.
> 
> Thread should be 'Nintendo's net profit beyond anyone's expectation due to weak yen'
> 
> There is no loss to post. Damn that's why i'm behaving like this. Noone stops to think.


 
You might want to get that stick out of your ass and stop trying to backseat mod... otherwise your time on the internet is going to be pretty fucking miserable.


----------



## WhoRuJudge (Jan 30, 2013)

Valwin said:


> il guess you have to wait till the next gen Nintendo handheld hits cuz this thing is not lowering anymore or buy a use 3DS


 
That is what I am saying. I got a DSLite after the DSiXL came out. I can wait, and I will wait.
It's what I learned as a Cheap Ass Gamer.

Never buy the newest GFX card, by the previous one.
PS2? Good enough with a vast library.
Used games are just as good.

Let someone else buy the new stuff for you, unless you get a stellar deal.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You might want to get that stick out of your ass and stop trying to backseat mod... otherwise your time on the internet is going to be pretty fucking miserable.


I second this.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You might want to get that stick out of your ass and stop trying to backseat mod... otherwise your time on the internet is going to be pretty fucking miserable.


Now when  I have vaild points.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Now when I have vaild points.


 
We get it. You're butthurt. You don't have to post every 10 posts saying "TITLE MISLEADING! TITLE MISLEADING! TITLE MISLEADING!" It's stupid, it's annoying, you're the only one giving a shit. Stop spamming the same damn message.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Now when I have vaild points.


We should wait till you grow branches and cones. I for one hope that the initial stick grows into a glorious sequoia.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Dear OP, your thread was based on a source before Nintendo posted the results. There is no actual loss, it was based on poor Wii U sales, again another prediction by the source. Due to weaken yen they made profit. Your orginal title was misleading due to your source.
> 
> Now remember their expectations were 130M profit, yet they made more than that like 160M.
> 
> ...


 
1. Did you read the source? It was based on what Nintendo told the press in the press conference after it posted the results. 

2. Actually Nintendo had originally made a forecast of roughly the $130 million in operating income, not net profit. If they'd met their expectations with the original operating profit, they'd have a net income of roughly $500 million.

3. Nintendo lowered their sales forecast just like the OP says.

4. The depreciation of the Yen saves Nintendo into having a positive net income. 

5. See part 2.

Just my few cents..


----------



## emigre (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> People don't understand, mods don't have a clue. The title is still misleading.
> 
> Thread should be 'Nintendo's net profit beyond anyone's expectation due to weak yen'
> 
> There is no loss to post. Damn that's why I'm behaving like this. Noone stops to think.


 
You're whining more than my six year old niece. And she *loves* to whine.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 30, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Just a thought, that *IS* how a news post should be done. You actually learn that in school XD
> You're also supposed to be neutral, as in having no opinion when you make the gist of an article you're trying to convey.



On being "unbiased"....

First if it is intended as a simplistic "make things passable" routine (think being told never use dissonance in a musical piece- without it chances are you can make it work, with it you might be great but the potential for failure is higher) then I guess I can go that.

Beyond that though I start seeing logical problems everywhere

To start with we are considering that games, in this case anyway, are worth the time; [insert sentence using words "grand scheme of things"]. This is not such an alien concept and many news outlets have been blasted for being ? centric and there are those that attempt the "will this be relevant 100 years from now" routine for their news. I will leave a discussion on the merits of human animals only wanting immediate local information for another day.

Twisting slightly away I will go to the intellectual property stuff- now confusion of IP types is one thing and a danger but a story along the lines of "look what those backwards pigfuckers in charge of/administering the US IP system did now" would be inherently biased by the definitions that seem to be being floated here. This also leads on to letter of the law vs spirit of the law; what lens do you view it through when that happens. Mix in different values held in different places and it gets worse though I probably already hinted at that.

Spinning back to the relevance thing it also potentially leads to interesting concepts- that a game is due in 5 days and a demo is out is almost unquestionably news but I come back in five years and I am not going to care about the demo as much as the reviews, DLC/expansions/updates and other post match analysis. Taking it back to this topic though we could well be looking at the edge of the cliff for Nintendo (or a massive rebound, or the start of a decade or two of scraping by, or the thing that leads to a buyout, or.....) in which case this would possibly be relevant if I am looking back in a few years.
If we are going for bias as well it probably would even be that tough to make said biased article but with a liberal application of some non sales data (stock prices, credit reports, financial statements....) have it appear as a genuine analysis.

I could go on but either cheesy films or work calls so ending with a relevant video


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Snip


FAST6191, I like you. But you're actually the only member where I have to carefully re-read your post more than three times (or thrice I think) in order to understand what you're saying. Your enriched vocabulary makes my head spin. I think I get the main gist of it, though. XD


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> People don't understand, mods don't have a clue. The title is still misleading.
> 
> Thread should be 'Nintendo's net profit beyond anyone's expectation due to weak yen'
> 
> There is no loss to post. Damn that's why I'm behaving like this. Noone stops to think.


 
Your precious Nintendo :[


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2013)

Why must people use Eurogamer as a source? They're biased against anything that isn't Sony or Apple.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

Qtis said:


> 1. Did you read the source? It was based on what Nintendo told the press in the press conference after it posted the results.
> 
> 2. Actually Nintendo had originally made a forecast of roughly the $130 million in operating income, not net profit. If they'd met their expectations with the original operating profit, they'd have a net income of roughly $500 million.
> 
> ...


You are correct and I'm mistaken.

See you guys.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> FAST6191, I like you. But you're actually the only member where I have to carefully re-read your post more than three times (or thrice I think) in order to understand what you're saying. Your enriched vocabulary makes my head spin. I think I get the main gist of it, though. XD


One does not simply understand FAST... fast.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 30, 2013)

^Well that was a *crushing defeat* for heartgold. XD



Foxi4 said:


> You do not simply understand FAST... fast.


Yes, it just *SCREAMS i*rony.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> ^Well that was a *crushing defeat* for heartgold. XD


He has a _heart of gold_, but it's _crushed_ now.

...am I doing it right?


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> ^Well that was a *crushing defeat* for heartgold. XD


Now now, there's valuable lesson to learn in defeat. XD It's more of a gain and it's a victory to me.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Why must people use Eurogamer as a source? They're biased against anything that isn't Sony or Apple.


No, they're not.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Now now,* there's valuable lesson to learn in defeat*. XD It's more of a gain and it's a victory to me.


Glad you just learned that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

soulx said:


> No, they're not.


Unfavourable news = Bias.

Scientifically-proven 100% true.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2013)

soulx said:


> No, they're not.


 
Ah, how silly of me:
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-batman-arkham-city-wii-u-face-off

They've also criticized Black Ops 2 for being inferior, Assassin's Creed, Mass Effect, etc all because they were on a Nintendo console.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Ah, how silly of me:
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-batman-arkham-city-wii-u-face-off
> 
> They've also criticized Black Ops 2 for being inferior, Assassin's Creed, Mass Effect, etc all because they were on a Nintendo console.


They are _"inferior"_ in certain aspects due to inheritent issues of rushed ports which may or may not be corrected with subsequent patches. It's not bias, it's factual.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> They are inferior due to inheritent issues of rushed ports which may or may not be corrected with subsequent patches. It's not bias, it's factual.


 
My apologies, I should spank myself for being so misguided, but they never once mentioned, nor do they even take into account that they were rushed, thus solely placing the blame on the console and not the developers or time constraints. I'd rather read an IGN article than to read that troglodytic tripe. And I thought Gamespot was bad.

All their Wii U articles are negative and assume that less-than-expected sales equates to the final nail on the coffin. If you can find one praiseworthy/positive article about the Wii U on Eurogramer, I will cease ripping those sods to shreds.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> But they never once mentioned, nor do they even take into account that they were rushed, thus solely placing the blame on the console and not the developers or time constraints. I'd rather read an IGN article than to read that troglodytic tripe.


They were comparing game releases, not consoles... but okay.

They're one of the rare websites that actually analyze the signal and check the factual framerate - you can judge the games all by yourself based on that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> They were comparing game releases, not consoles... but okay.
> 
> They're one of the rare websites that actually analyze the signal and check the factual framerate - you can judge the games all by yourself based on that.


 
They still don't take the fact they were rushed into account. Let me know when they say something positive about the games.



Spoiler



F***ing sods, ever read the comments on those articles?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> They still don't take the fact they were rushed into account. Let me know when they say something positive about the games.


When they have actual scientific evidence they can fall on as a protective cushion, they can be negative all they want - they support their claims.

Surely they will be positive when there's something positive to talk about.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> When they have actual scientific evidence they can fall on as a protective cushion, they can be negative all they want - they support their claims. Surely they will be positive when there's something positive to talk about.











Spoiler



They're still sodding motherf***ers for making Nintendo the only company to hate because it's not Sony or Apple, and that they're godlike


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Ah, how silly of me:
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-batman-arkham-city-wii-u-face-off
> 
> They've also criticized Black Ops 2 for being inferior, Assassin's Creed, Mass Effect, etc all because they were on a Nintendo console.


...what? They're just analyzing the performance on the game versus other consoles.

They don't even criticize the Wii U in those articles but rather the quality of the ports. There's no anti-Nintendo bias there.



Foxi4 said:


> Surely they will be positive when there's something positive to talk about.


http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-trine-2-face-off

ANTI-NINTENDO BIAS!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2013)

soulx said:


> ...what? They're just analyzing the performance on the game versus other consoles.
> 
> They don't even criticize the Wii U in those articles but rather the quality of the ports. There's no anti-Nintendo bias there.


 
Even so, they're making the rushed ports seem like it will cause Nintendo to be doomed forever. "Oh, these ports have framerate issues after launch, Nintendoomed for sure". 

They don't take into account that not every single port is going to be plagued once the developers acclimate to the architecture.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Even so, they're making the rushed ports seem like it will cause Nintendo to be doomed forever. "Oh, these ports have framerate issues after launch, Nintendoomed for sure".


Where have they said that? Link to the article where they said that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2013)

soulx said:


> Where have they said that? Link to the article where they said that.


 
They didn't say it, but it's the vibe you get when they compare. They make Sony appear as gods. I'm done here, trying to argue on the internet is like participating in the Special Olympics...

Time for me to make like a church and get the hell out.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 30, 2013)

This is all a moot conversation, a killer app will be realsed for the WiiU & sales will go through the roof.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> They didn't say it, but it's the vibe you get when they compare. They make Sony appear as gods.


>the vibe

Yeah, I'm done here.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2013)

soulx said:


> >the vibe
> 
> Yeah, I'm done here.










Spoiler



I'm done


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 30, 2013)

It's not uncommon for companies to make higher-than-average goals. They do that so if they don't do as well, it won't break the bank. They won't get as much money as the original goal forecasted, but it doesn't mean they won't make any money by not meeting it.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 30, 2013)

just gotta wait for better games to come out which is in a couple of years.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done


I find it hilarious that you accepted Soulx's mocking towards you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> I find it hilarious that you accepted Soulx's mocking towards you.


 
Well, he hoped that I'd get upset, but I'm not. Why should I get upset?


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, he hoped that I'd get upset, but I'm not. Why should I get upset?


An effective way of thinking. XD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 31, 2013)

Getting a PS3 has made this site so much better. I wake up in the morning to see a seed planted, play my PS3 all day, and get back to see a glorious flower of butthurt and sorrow without getting involved in all the dirt and shit.

But I'm assuming it's the generally buttfrustration of GBAtemp where the double standard of "Nintendo bad sales = they'll fix it" and "everyone else bad sales = HURRAY THIS IS THE END OF THEM."

I laugh at your sad, sad lives.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 31, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Getting a PS3 has made this site so much better. I wake up in the morning to see a seed planted, play my PS3 all day, and get back to see a glorious flower of butthurt and sorrow without getting involved in all the dirt and shit.
> 
> But I'm assuming it's the generally buttfrustration of GBAtemp where the double standard of "Nintendo bad sales = they'll fix it" and "everyone else bad sales = HURRAY THIS IS THE END OF THEM."
> 
> I laugh at your sad, sad lives.


The thing is, Nintendo generally pull their asses back together quickly. Sony on the other hand has yet to make their Vita sales pick up and it took absolutely forever for the PS3 to really steam along. Don't get me wrong, I still think my Vita was one of the best purchases I've made in years (definitely better than my 3DS for sure), but it's no secret that it struggles to keep a small spot in its market.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 31, 2013)

In response to this whole thread:


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't understand...


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 31, 2013)

Am I the only one who hates when CEOs and Companies complain about being a little less rich?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 31, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Am I the only one who hates when CEOs and Companies complain about being a little less rich?


 
In his defense he's posting about a lower operating profit, not that he's getting less money. Less income equates to less company around the company, from the fat cats to the people you actually care about (the development teams and such).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 31, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Am I the only one who hates when CEOs and Companies complain about being a little less rich?


Except when it comes to Iwata, he isn't like most CEO's. He'll actually punish himself if his company does bad, in order to keep his company running and not make people lose jobs. Like what was it, when the 3DS came out, he took a 50% pay cut. You don't hear of very many CEO's doing that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except when it comes to Iwata, he isn't like most CEO's. He'll actually punish himself if his company does bad, in order to keep his company running and not make people lose jobs. Like what was it, when the 3DS came out, he took a 50% pay cut. You don't hear of very many CEO's doing that.



Not to attempt to diminish your point (I agree it is a play worth nothing) but 
http://edition.cnn.com/2001/BUSINESS/asia/03/18/tokyo.okawalegacy/index.html just to have a games one in there.
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1022080/000095012309022774/c52310e8vk.htm as a kind of twist on it (though losing shares as a result of a court case is less notable)
http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...varietynvr1118060472-20121009,0,4117863.story as another twist.
Plenty of startups take seriously low salaries
Plenty of struggling companies have their CEO and other board members take say $1 salaries ( http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/21/us-google-idUSBRE83K03020120421 and http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/02/10-ceos-making-a-dollar-or-less_n_1250683.html )
There is the whole donating your stock to charity gambit ( http://www.usc.edu/schools/business/FBE/seminars/papers/F_10-10-08_YERMAK-Gifts.pdf -warning PDF).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 31, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Not to attempt to diminish your point (I agree it is a play worth nothing) but
> http://edition.cnn.com/2001/BUSINESS/asia/03/18/tokyo.okawalegacy/index.html just to have a games one in there.
> http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1022080/000095012309022774/c52310e8vk.htm as a kind of twist on it (though losing shares as a result of a court case is less notable)
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...varietynvr1118060472-20121009,0,4117863.story as another twist.
> ...


 
I didn't say nobody else does it, I said he's unlike MOST CEO's. Not all.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I didn't say nobody else does it, I said he's unlike MOST CEO's. Not all.


Also usually the CEOs that do make a sudden declaration of donations to the company could just as well do without the money. Quite often people who end up as CEOs of big companies have a history of success in one way or another and manage to live their lives a bit better than the average Joe  For example, most of the CEOs I've interviewed (Work Psychology/Industrial Leadership/Management courses) have mentioned that after a certain point, it starts to be a game of sorts. The amount of money in the gamble is often quite big, but the rewards could be huge (just like the potential losses :3).


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 31, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Also usually the CEOs that do make a sudden declaration of donations to the company could just as well do without the money. Quite often people who end up as CEOs of big companies have a history of success in one way or another and manage to live their lives a bit better than the average Joe  For example, most of the CEOs I've interviewed (Work Psychology/Industrial Leadership/Management courses) have mentioned that after a certain point, it starts to be a game of sorts. The amount of money in the gamble is often quite big, but the rewards could be huge (just like the potential losses :3).


Interesting! XD


----------

